# Post your jee mains rank



## rohitshubham (Jul 2, 2013)

hey guys... jee mains rank has just been declared.
I have roughly 50k rank  .
it would be nice if you would post your jee main rank coz there would be unnecessary thread openings.
some member who are already familiar with the counselling procedure(including myself) as well as reviews of various can help you in it. as well as counselling for other colleges too


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 2, 2013)

52396
hell..
my percentile in Qualifying exam is 96.33, they battered it to 91.93

stupid A$$#0135

and do you have OR and CR for AIEEE 2012 ?
their ccb website isn't returning any info.
stupid NIC


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2013)

Me- 6361 at 221/94% CBSE
Friend- 8840 at 228/92% CBSE
Another Friend 15091 at 223/88.6% CBSE

Board Marks have played a major role in deciding ranks.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 3, 2013)

Around 500k.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> 52396
> hell..
> my percentile in Qualifying exam is 96.33, they battered it to 91.93
> 
> ...


go to csab.in
they have last year's cutoff. what's you home state?


KDroid said:


> Me- 6361 at 221/94% CBSE
> Friend- 8840 at 228/92% CBSE
> Another Friend 15091 at 223/88.6% CBSE
> 
> Board Marks have played a major role in deciding ranks.



congrats.. so which college are you opting for??


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

any body has an idea what BC and BCPD stand for ?



rohitshubham said:


> go to csab.in
> they have last year's cutoff. what's you home state?



west bengal.
thats why, so bad is my rank 

and the OR CR for all the rounds except Spot round,  for NIT Durgapur Homestate Quota are same. (for EE, CSE, ME,etc)
is that info correct ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 3, 2013)

the info's correct. but since there are 2 rounds only this year so, don't expect cutoff's to go lower than 2nd/3rd round of last year


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> congrats.. so which college are you opting for??



BITS Pilani


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> the info's correct. but since there are 2 rounds only this year so, don't expect cutoff's to go lower than 2nd/3rd round of last year



since all the cutoffs for the NITDGP are same in home state quota, should i expect an admission there ?



KDroid said:


> BITS Pilani



awesome.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh Dear



> 2 Students' details
> 
> Muneet
> *Roll no:83201759
> ...


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 3, 2013)

^What's this? 

P.S. You people have seem to have got pretty good rank.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^What's this?
> 
> P.S. You people have seem to have got pretty good rank.



Thank You

Notice the percentiles and Ranks carefully.


----------



## Krow (Jul 3, 2013)

In the long long ago, I made the mistake of appearing for JEE. I scored -41.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

Krow said:


> In the long long ago, I made the mistake of appearing for JEE. I scored -41.




I atleast had a +ve score

Anybody coming to NIT Durgapur ??



mastercool8695 said:


> and the OR CR for all the rounds except Spot round,  for NIT Durgapur Homestate Quota are same. (for EE, CSE, ME,etc)
> is that info correct ?



NIT DGP has few seats for A&N Islands, so the ranks u guys see in official cutoff list of HS quota are of those students......

HS cutoff for WB is OP cutoff + 3-4k max


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

*ATTENTION JEE MAIN Aspirants*


*Please Guys Click on the Google Docs Link and fill up the form, more Persons Signing the petition, more chances we have to have our Justice :*


**www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/cbs...ormalization-for-cbse-jee-main-ranking-2013-3


Direct link to Google Docs Form : 

*docs.google.com/forms/d/15G-3UmKAs4ffMJPXaCQcMpH4LcYVx_IulmgVIBJnLMA/viewform?pli=1*



anupam_pb said:


> NIT DGP has few seats for A&N Islands, so the ranks u guys see in official cutoff list of HS quota are of those students......
> 
> HS cutoff for WB is OP cutoff + 3-4k max




there are 196 seats there..


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got 9478...
board 94.6 jee mains 191
last year cutoff for nit delhi ece was 8k...
do you think i can get that ...
now many students will be going to iit who are in top 10k...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, guys... A little bit off topic but I am just curious...
I scored 179 in AIEEE last year and had 95% CBSE board percentage... Got 22k rank...
What would have been my rank this year with the same marks and board percentage???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

I dont know the answer to your Question, but since you are one year senior, do you know whats BCPD and OPCD ?
please reply,


and IMO, since the Normalisation Process has caused a havoc, its very hard to guess the rank.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> I don't know the answer to your Question, but since you are one year senior, do you know whats BCPD and OPCD ?
> please reply,
> 
> 
> and IMO, since the Normalization Process has caused a havoc, its very hard to guess the rank.


BC=Backward Caste
OP=Open Category, or in other words, General and OBC Creamy layer people
PD=Physically Disabled


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Anybody volunteering to make me Physically Disabled, Please Contact through PM/Reply at the Earliest.*


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> *Anybody volunteering to make me Physically Disabled, Please Contact through PM/Reply at the Earliest.*



Why the rant???


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 5, 2013)

I got around 21755 with 182 in JEE Main and 91.6% in boards (CBSE).



KDroid said:


> BITS Pilani


Dude I got CS at BITS Hyderbad.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ what percentile do you guys see in the JEE Main Rank card under the "Qualifying Examination Percentile" ?
is it the same as the Percentile Shown by the CBSE/Board of Qualifying ExaM ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh well my miserable rank is.... 250k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ not miserable buddy.
if they get the Normalisation off the track and then you get this rank, you may then call it miserable.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 6, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, guys... A little bit off topic but I am just curious...
> I scored 179 in AIEEE last year and had 95% CBSE board percentage... Got 22k rank...
> What would have been my rank this year with the same marks and board percentage???


Aren't you in silchar 1st year??? 
[[on topic]] IMO your rank should have been between 12-18k this year



Harsh23 said:


> I've got 9478...
> board 94.6 jee mains 191
> last year cutoff for nit delhi ece was 8k...
> do you think i can get that ...
> now many students will be going to iit who are in top 10k...


the cutoff is going to go down. so you might get it


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> *Aren't you in silchar 1st year???*
> [[on topic]] IMO your rank should have been between 12-18k this year
> 
> 
> the cutoff is going to go down. so you might get it



Yup... 2nd year now, he he!!!  You there too???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

anybody suggest a Career plan for me.
Fields interested in : CSE, ECE, EE, 
Fields not interested in : Bio techno, Chemical
Jee Main rank 52396
Wbjee Rank 2657


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 6, 2013)

anybody here from nit delhi ...
I wanted to know how is nit delhi...plz reply fassstt...as i have to do choice filling...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ you got that high rank ??


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 6, 2013)

^^I've got 9478 i saw last years nit delhi cutoff they were low...now if you know anyone who is in nit delhi please tell..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

sorry but I dont know any. 

edit found one person : *www.facebook.com/invincibleshaan

dont know his id on tdf.
i searched google.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 6, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Yup... 2nd year now, he he!!!  You there too???


nah... i m in NIT patna. actually my friend's there who is leaving your college this year for mine though i have been saying him not to do so. he was saying that he did something to the website and was rusticated for that.  



mastercool8695 said:


> anybody suggest a Career plan for me.
> Fields interested in : CSE, ECE, EE,
> Fields not interested in : Bio techno, Chemical
> Jee Main rank 52396
> Wbjee Rank 2657


if you are general then i feel it's tough to get a NIT. try WBJEE colleges


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

what about IIIT's ?

Do you guys know about the rankings of GOVt colleges via WBJEE ?
i mean Jadavpur/Besu are awesome.
but what about Jalpaiguri Govt ENGG College ?

and my category rank is 38k. in JEE Main


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> nah... i m in NIT patna. actually my friend's there who is leaving your college this year for mine though i have been saying him not to do so. he was saying that he did something to the website and was rusticated for that.



Really!!! Never heard anything like that!!!  Could you PM me his name and branch???


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> sorry but I dont know any.
> 
> edit found one person : *www.facebook.com/invincibleshaan
> 
> ...



Thanks for the effort...
But its some ideal institute of tech...


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 7, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Really!!! Never heard anything like that!!!  Could you PM me his name and branch???


done


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2013)

Any body Thinks whether I can get into any Govt Colleges through Jee main rank ?
Overall : 52396
Category : 38725
I'm a General Category Student.


----------



## sggupta95 (Jul 22, 2013)

my rank-4,88,652


----------

